# Gibraltar fishing crisis.....



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

What does everyone think of whats going on there at the moment? My husband says the waters around Gib are spanish and that this was signed in the utrecht treaty in the 1700s. I think this could escalate into something pretty big. The spanish queen even snubbed the english queens jubilee celebrations!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> What does everyone think of whats going on there at the moment? My husband says the waters around Gib are spanish and that this was signed in the utrecht treaty in the 1700s. I think this could escalate into something pretty big. The spanish queen even snubbed the english queens jubilee celebrations!


Ah, you've missed something Gem LOL Have a look at this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/112344-what-do-you-reckon.html

Jo xxxx


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> Ah, you've missed something Gem LOL Have a look at this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/112344-what-do-you-reckon.html
> 
> Jo xxxx


Sorry lol ill have a good read of that now. So hard to keep up on here sometimes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The fact that the Spanish Queen declined to attend the slap-up lunch was barely mentioned in the UK. More attention was given to the fact that the ruler of Bahrein turned up and rightly so.
This is a political distraction by a desperately floundering Spanish Government.


----------

